# I just bought a new roof light



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I have read mixed reviews on the Voltex brand LED lights, I got a good deal on a 27" one brand new so I am going to give it a try. I like it, it seems like a nice light I will let you guys know how I make out.


----------



## overtime (Nov 5, 2009)

That don't look to bad. Can't wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Thanks, I think it will suit my needs just fine, I'd love to buy a Whelen or Federal light, but I only use it to plow snow, it will be taken off the truck after I am done each time, spending 600+ on a roof light wasn't an option. I had an Ecco strobe on there before, I loved it but I forgot it wasd there and was playing around on the highway, needless to say the magnets only hold until about 100, anything higher and it becomes airborne. Oh well lesson learned. This one will come off each time im finished plowing. And no playing speed racer!!!!!


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Did you already get it in?


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Yep picked it up last night, I wired it to a cig light plug until i get a chance to wire it to my "Aux light" output. I am going to notch the 3rd brake light lens and fish it on top of the headliner where that harness is.


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

You shouldn't have to notch anything. I installed mine on my 09 yesterday and there is a quite a thick weather strip around that third brake light. Just make sure your wire is flat and it will let the weather strip compress around it. Screw the light back in place nice and easy!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice!!! Thanks

Did you use the factory Aux lamps switch on your dash for your light?


----------



## Bernie Lomax (Mar 15, 2007)

Mine is in the over head, by the map lights, but yes. Just extended the wire back to the cargo lamp and used a plug. The plug is hidden in the head liner. You said you want to take yours off after storms, so you might want a weather proof plug and then you could leave the plug dangling just below the cargo light on the outside of the vehicle.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

Bernie Lomax;951333 said:


> Mine is in the over head, by the map lights, but yes. Just extended the wire back to the cargo lamp and used a plug. The plug is hidden in the head liner. You said you want to take yours off after storms, so you might want a weather proof plug and then you could leave the plug dangling just below the cargo light on the outside of the vehicle.


That's pretty much what we run on our whole fleet - the wiring that is. You can buy a "flat two" connector at most auto parts stores. It looks just like a two conductor version of a "flat four" trailer plug. Run it out the bottom of your HMSL (third brake light) and make sure the shielded lead is the hot one of the vehicle side. The splice the other half into the light. this allows you to quicly pull the light off, or put it back on, any time you want.

BTW, we don't fish the hot lead through the head liner. I simply run the two conductors in under the HMSL, and ground right to the sheet metal just inside the light. I then run the hot lead across the back of the head liner, then down the rubber weather strip across the top of the door and down the A-pillar to the dash. We then run it to the Upfitter Switch panel in our Super Duties.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

I stock MetriPack connector parts if you need them. Those trailer style connectors are most definitely not weatherproof.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

SafetyLighting;952217 said:


> I stock MetriPack connector parts if you need them. Those trailer style connectors are most definitely not weatherproof.


What do they look like and how much? If you are only in Rehoboth I'll pick some up.

Thanks


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

http://whiteproducts.com/sealed280.shtml


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Nice looks like I'll be buying some 2 way plugs from you. Do you have a storefront or by mail only?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

No storefront but you are welcome to come by. I just have an install bay and my office. I upfitted the two new Chargers TPD got last year.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok, I will. Thanks. You in the shop on Saturdays? I work til 5 durning the week.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

Sat, Sun, LOL. I work everyday man. Trying to get ahead.  Let me know whenever you want to come by.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Ok will do Thanks again


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I gotta say this light is pretty awesome, it looks good (low profile), has alot of different flash patterns and the alley lights are pretty bright too. I know alot of you guys don't like the Voltex lights but I am impressed you get alot for the money. 

I do think it would look better a different color than silver, I am thinking about painting the plastic black, I just don't know if it would look ok like that either??


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i love my 48" voltex on my truck. and for 300 shipped to mydoor couldnt beat it!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

weeman97;955568 said:


> i love my 48" voltex on my truck. and for 300 shipped to mydoor couldnt beat it!


Got any pics?


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

ill up load them tonight they are off my blackberry but they are decent


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

JustinD;955512 said:


> I do think it would look better a different color than silver, I am thinking about painting the plastic black, I just don't know if it would look ok like that either??


Black absorbs heat, heat is bad for LED's.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

weeman97;955592 said:


> ill up load them tonight they are off my blackberry but they are decent


Ok, thanks



SafetyLighting;955594 said:


> Black absorbs heat, heat is bad for LED's.


Oh, ok makes sense. I'll probably just leave it silver.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

SafetyLighting;953589 said:


> http://whiteproducts.com/sealed280.shtml


Are you able to get anything more than 3-way? I'm looking for something like a 6 or 8-way.

Thanks,
John


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

What is the required amperage rating? I have Sealed 150's in 6 and 8 way, but the 280's only go up to 5 way.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

It looks like the 150's are 14A? That would be plenty. Are the 6 or 8-way flat or are they square? Any way I can get a spare of either end to make a "plug" for the off-season? You can PM me about it if you'd rather.

Thank you.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

The 6 and 8's are two rows. The cool thing about the Metripacks is that you can make a sealed plug with the same parts. So yes, an off-season plug is not a problem.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey John, 

I wired the roof light last night, this light has the grey control cable going in the cab and the power harness is further down the harness, I need to have a disconnect for the control cable (grey cable) is this possible? Whats a good time to catch you at the shop?


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

I have to still install my 48" voltex.....please post pictures of how you notch out your 3rd break light


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

I just used a knife, made a small intend where I wanted the notch, just kept shaving a little off until it was good.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Went over to Safety Lighting to see John on Saturday, he set me up with a weatherpack connector and even dropped what he was doing to install it. Thanks John.


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

No problem at all Justin. Thank you for coming by.


----------

